# Office 2007 clipart display issue



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

A user is having trouble with her Office 2007 clipart showing up as an empty box after inserting it. If you copy and paste the image somewhere else or print the document, it displays the picture. I looked online and it said something about "displaying placeholders", but I looked in the View tab and never found anything referring to placeholders.

Anybody know what got checked/unchecked to cause this?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like you may be in draft view. Try switching to Page View.


----------



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's in printer layout view when this is happening.


----------



## seth_turner_04 (Sep 20, 2006)

My boss just figured it out.

What she did was click the round Office button in the top left. At the bottom of that menu, choose "Word Options". Choose "Advanced" tab on the left. Scroll down and uncheck "Show Picture Placeholders".

I figured that's what it was from what I had read on Google, but I just couldn't find it on Office 2007's layout.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, they've hidden a lot of stuff behind that button and don't have much documentation about it.

That's Mucro$oft for you.


----------



## RamsMaiden (Jun 27, 2009)

THANK YOU .......... THANK YOU........... THANK YOU! I have been trying to figure this out for almost a complete year and have been relying on the Print Preview to check it......LOL 
MS is infamous for creating tasks IN WIDOWS that should be SIMPLE to do and there being a troubleshooting nightmare. It's always something, "The Microsoft Brain Aerobics workout!"


----------

